# Good God...I've got yet ANOTHER VIRUS!  HELP!



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 26, 2005)

So, I check my e-mail this morning and I find THIS damned message:


_You have just received the Amish virus.

Since we have no electricity or computers, you are on the Honor system.

Please delete all of your files on your hard drive, then forward this message to everyone in your address book._



I clicked on "start"/"Run" and typed in msconfig.  I then selected the startup tab.

I did a search for executable files, went through my program files, temp files, and used Norton to scan for the thing.  NOTHING.  

Suggestions?



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't know if this is the case or not, so just take this with a grain of salt.  Alot of times I have seen where the "virus" is only getting you to delete your necessary files based on a hoax.  If you have an anti-virus software - run them if ever in doubt; I double check by running a different online anti-virus softare (i.e. Norton, McAfee etc..)



> Since we have no electricity or computers, you are on the Honor system.
> 
> Please delete all of your files on your hard drive, then forward this message to everyone in your address book.


Think about that one, how can anyone with no computers or electricity send anyone a virus? And then they tell you to delete all of the files on your hard drive?


----------



## Lisa (Jun 26, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> So, I check my e-mail this morning and I find THIS damned message:
> 
> 
> _You have just received the Amish virus.
> ...


  :roflmao:


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jun 26, 2005)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is the case or not, so just take this with a grain of salt. Alot of times I have seen where the "virus" is only getting you to delete your necessary files based on a hoax. If you have an anti-virus software - run them if ever in doubt; I double check by running a different online anti-virus softare (i.e. Norton, McAfee etc..)
> 
> 
> Think about that one, how can anyone with no computers or electricity send anyone a virus? And then they tell you to delete all of the files on your hard drive?


hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 26, 2005)

i wouldn't worry about it man.  looks like someone is jacking with you.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 26, 2005)

This is considered a virus hoax in that it is not really a virus, just tries to get you to delete your stuff.

Atleast I ve only heard of the Amish Hoax virus that is sent through email as a sort of gag, I ve never heard of a real pc virus called Amish Virus.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 26, 2005)

Steve, I'm not sure what's more funny - the joke you posted or everyone else trying to help you out! ROFL!!!


----------



## Tgace (Jun 26, 2005)

PT Barnum was right.....


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 26, 2005)

Lol, I failed to read that carefully.


----------



## Sam (Jun 26, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> PT Barnum was right.....


actually, if your referring to "There's a sucker born every minute," he never said that. He is, however, the person responsible for adding the most words and phrases to the english language.



I learned all this at http://members.tripod.com/~earthdude1/barnum/barnum.html , a page which is on a site I found at bored.com



> By the way, the only phrase that he is currently famous for is *A sucker is born every minute*. Strangely enough, he never said this. It was actually stated by his competitor - a banker named David Hannum, owner of the Cardiff Giant (which later turned out to be a hoax).


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2005)

Call Weird Al...you're livin' in an Amish Paradise!


----------



## Sam (Jun 26, 2005)

I have that music vid!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 29, 2005)

Hardhead... that virus is VERY DANGEROUS... 

This is what you need to do...

You need to install AMISH ANTIVIRUS... You do this by Building a New Barn AROUND the computer...


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 2, 2005)

Folks, I got it fixed.  Thanks.

The virus only works when the computer is turned off, it seems.


I appreciate all the input.


Regards,



Steve


----------



## arnisador (Jul 2, 2005)

I hope the virus can't pass from your computer to your horse.


----------

